# Kreis Koordinaten



## MaxG. (4. Jan 2017)

Hi,

ich möchte eine Fräse bauen und im voraus schon mal die Software schreiben. Ich hab mir das so gedacht das ein Java Programm x y und z werte an den Arduino übergeben. Gerade Linien mit 0; 45 und 90 grad sind kein Problem. Nun wollte ich mich an Kreisformen machen. Ich hab im Internet recherchiert aber nichts gefunden. Weis jemand wie man die x und y Koordinaten von einem kreis berechnet?


----------



## Thallius (4. Jan 2017)

MaxG. hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab im Internet recherchiert aber nichts gefunden. Weis jemand wie man die x und y Koordinaten von einem kreis berechnet?



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## InfectedBytes (4. Jan 2017)

MaxG. hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab im Internet recherchiert aber nichts gefunden. Weis jemand wie man die x und y Koordinaten von einem kreis berechnet?


Da fehlen einem die Worte...

Und zu deinem Problem: Schonmal was von sinus und kosinus gehört?


----------



## MaxG. (4. Jan 2017)

Ich bin nur auf das gestoßen 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasterung_von_Kreisen

ist mir neu das man mit Sinus und Cosinus einen die Pixel eines Keises berechnen kann


----------



## InfectedBytes (4. Jan 2017)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinus_und_Kosinus
Schau dir am besten mal insbesondere dieses Bild an:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinus_und_Kosinus#/media/File:Einheitskreis_Ani.gif


----------



## MaxG. (4. Jan 2017)

Ok Danke mir war echt nicht klar das man mit Sinus Cosinus und Tangens einen Kreis berechnen kann


----------



## Harry Kane (4. Jan 2017)

MaxG. hat gesagt.:


> Ok Danke mir war echt nicht klar das man mit Sinus Cosinus und Tangens einen Kreis berechnen kann


Das steht aber in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel:
(x,y)=(r*cos(phi), r*sin(phi))


----------



## MaxG. (4. Jan 2017)

Ich hab mir nur die Methode von Metzger und Horn angeschaut. Das Programm beispiel hab ich auch hinbekommen aber mein Problem dabei ist das ich die Gleichung nicht verstanden habe und nur das Beispiel hinbekommen habe.


----------

